# Aqua Essentials All In One Dry Fertilizer



## lil-lynx (24 May 2011)

I bought some of the Aqua Essentials All In One Dry Fertilizer. The one you mix with water.
Any way I went on to their website, to have a look at the scale / measurement which im meant to mix, and it doesn't look like they sell it anymore.
If some one could tell me the correct / or near enough amount im meant to mix with water, that would be great


----------



## lil-lynx (25 May 2011)

Anyone  ?


----------



## Alastair (25 May 2011)

Hiya. Have you tried emailing them? I'm sure they would be able to tell you whats what :0)


----------



## lil-lynx (26 May 2011)

Thanks buddy , never thought to email them :L.


----------

